# Oceanair vs. Lewmar skyscreens



## sturmunddrang (Apr 30, 2009)

On the spring work list this year is upgrading/replacing the screens on three Lewmar hatches with Oceanair Skyscreens.

I understand Lewmar now offers their own version.

Has anyone compared the Lewmar product with the Oceanair unit?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I am curious to know the same thing...

Looking at pictures of the two, it _appears _that the Lewmar Skyscreen is the OceanAir product, with some Lewmar badging.

I am surprised that no one has posted to this over the past 12 months...


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I went to Home Depot and bought a roll of nylon screening and some laths & stapled together my own screens. They work on the main hatch, as well as all the others. K.I.S.S.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of the OceanAir SkyScreen;









And, here is a picture of the Lewmar Skyscreen;









With all due respect, I feel that they look a lot better than HD Screen and lath. Also, I need to install new trim around my hatches anyway. It was not on the boat when I bought it.


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

*Oceanair Skyscreens*

We love the Oceanair Skyscreens, they work well for us. We have a hatch over our bed and the Skyscreen can be closed and you would not know there is a hatch there. The closed shade keeps bed area nice and dark. It also helps keep it cool. When taking a nap (often) we close the shade part way and clip it to the screen so we do not get the sun but can still have some breeze. We put them on all our four 20x20 hatches.
Have no experiance with Lewmar Skyscreen.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Those look great! - As do the NFM ports in the background!


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

For those with either the Lewmar or Oceanair shade/screens, how do they fit against the cabin top? I've thought about getting some for our two large hatches, but the area around the hatches is not straight across - it has a slight curve to it.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

One of the companies that I was looking at as a supplier has addressed this issue. They sell a foam filler to fill the gap...

Here it is;





DISCLAIMER: I have no financial, or other interest in Zarcor, or OceanAir...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I ordered the Lewmar screens. I'll post more after they are delivered.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Lewmar Hatch Screen Review*

I just received the Lewmar Hatch Screens.

First a bit of background, I have 2 Lewmar hatches on my boat. One Lewmar 60 in the forward cabin, and a Lewmar 40 in the main saloon. The trim around both of these was damaged when I bought the boat, and in general it needed replacement.

I went to a couple of boat shows, and saw the OceanAir product on display. I thought that this would be a great way to add functionality to what was essentially a cosmetic part. I grew frustrated, however, as I shopped around to get information about the OceanAir product. Quite by accident, I discovered that Lewmar makes a similar product. However the information available, and the lack of * knowledgeable* sales help was discouraging.

I looked and studied for a couple of days looking into these products. My analysis before buying the product was that:


The OceanAir product (part number SFSS-xx) has a four piece frame that must be assembled prior to installation (and is one more thing to fall apart from vibration). However, I liked that the OceanAir product had an optional customizable trim kit. That said, in my experience is that no one seems to carry, or be familiar with the trim kit. I eventually spoke with the US distributor of the product, who informed me that to order the product with the trim kit, add an "L" suffix to the part number. Thus; SFSSL. The trim appears to be a roll of PVC with an "H" shaped spacer that you insert to join the start and end of the roll. I figured that this _might _add $10 bucks to the price of the product, but I was way off in my guess. Ordering the product with the trim kit bumps the price up between $30-$70... 

The Lewmar Hatch Trim and Roller Shade for the same hatch have a one piece frame (good), include the trim piece, and cost a good deal less. The Lewmar products were between $40 and $70 LESS than the OceanAir product! 
Unfortunately Lewmar does a pathetic job of marketing these, so coming by information on or about them was, in my experience, difficult. That is what prompted me to write this review.

Here is what is in the box;









and here is the box ;









The Roller Shade is, as I suspected, one piece - making installation easier, and less prone to vibrating apart, or making noise. Here are some closeup pix;

*Open:​*









*Shade closed:​*









*Screen:​*









The trim piece is also one piece (unlike the OceanAir product), and does not require complex installation. Here is a close up of that;









There are ridges around the inside (hidden) portion of the trim piece that are used as a cutting guide to help make installation easier still!

Perhaps most importantly, here are the installation instructions that were included in the package;







Now that I have received the Lewmar Hatch Screens, I am very happy (so far).

I hope this helps!


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Eherlihy - I've run into the same frustrations trying to get details on these things, and they are pretty expensive to jump into without any idea what you are getting. Question - is the area around your hatches perfectly flat, or does it have a slightly rounded shape? I ask because ours is angled and I've been trying to figure out if these things will mount up properly without fabricating some sort of spacer like in your post #8.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

My headliner is flat where the hatches are...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Installed*

Here are some pics of the Lewmar hatch screens installed;
Main cabin - Lewmar 40;









V Berth - Lewmar 60;









While I'm at it, here are the drop boards:

Old 2 piece;

















New 3 piece - designed so that the admiral can handle them more easily, and so that the hasp does not scratch other boards when they are stowed;


----------



## Ravenlair (Jun 25, 2011)

*Headliner question*

I agree that finding info on the Lewmar roller shade/screen is tough! I do have a question I hope to find an answer. Why does the little bit of info we can find state that a headliner is required? All our hatches are on flat surfaces...is the back (mating surface) of the roller shade assembly not flush? Any thoughts on how feasible it is to install without headliner? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Ken and Margaret


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Ravenlair - I just sent an email directly to you.

For the benefit of those who read your post, a headliner, and therefore the trim piece (which compensates for the headliner) are NOT required.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Update*

I had an email exchange with the US distributor of Lewmar products back in May 2011. While we both agreed that this is a great product, Lewmar was frustrated with their supplier, and has been selling off their stock with plans to discontinue the product line.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I spoke to lewmar last week and they referred me to Oceanair. I ordered the Oceanair recessed model which is a much better looking unit that is half the thickness of the generic units you can buy at defender. I obtained the exact custom model that they supply to Caliber for all their new boats. This includes the complete unit already assembled with the trim kit installed. I just have to modify the wood frame around my hatch a little to fit the recessed rollers into the frame. 

Once i have it installed and documented i will update the post with my work.


----------



## Flagpole (Apr 26, 2014)

I think the reason lewmar discontinued them is because quite frankly they are crap. I have 13 of them on my Lagoon 420 and they all broke with in a few years I am now looking to try and get Ocean Air replacements.
Joe


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Flagpole said:


> I think the reason lewmar discontinued them is because quite frankly they are crap. I have 13 of them on my Lagoon 420 and they all broke with in a few years I am now looking to try and get Ocean Air replacements.
> Joe


Sadly, I have to agree. In my case, the latch that allows the screen to stay closed, while the blind is open, has broken off after three years. It appears that the plastic became brittle (UV?), and it snapped off. 

I will eventually buy the Ocean Air to replace them.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Here is the info on my installation.

http://tkronaboat.com/oceanair-recessed-skyscreens.html


----------



## Flagpole (Apr 26, 2014)

Really nice job. I am wondering if the oceanair can fit over the Lewmar trim that is left after the screen /shade part comes off. I tried to remove the trim (removed 4 screws then pulled) but it is up there good. I may try to order one small for one of the heads to try out. I can not do a job like you did as I have 13 to do. 
Wonder why I did not get a notification that a reply had been posted?
Thanks
Joe

I tried to upload pics but it keeps failing.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Flagpole said:


> Really nice job. I am wondering if the oceanair can fit over the Lewmar trim that is left after the screen /shade part comes off. I tried to remove the trim (removed 4 screws then pulled) but it is up there good. I may try to order one small for one of the heads to try out. I can not do a job like you did as I have 13 to do. Wonder why I did not get a notification that a reply had been posted? Thanks Joe I tried to upload pics but it keeps failing.


Joe, I do not think the flush model Oceanair will work with the existing Lewmar trim. Maybe the raised model though.

The Lewmar trim on our boat was glued to the hatch frame. I used a sharp knife to cut the seal between them.


----------



## Flagpole (Apr 26, 2014)

I just ordered 1 size 10 oceanair for one of the heads. I will let you know how it goes. I should be able to get out there the weekend of the 31st. Would like a way to post some photos but it keeps failing.
Joe


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Flagpole said:


> I should be able to get out there the weekend of the 31st. Would like a way to post some photos but it keeps failing.
> Joe


Don't EVER use the SailNet photo post... Post pictures to any online picture service (snapfish, photobucket, flicker, etc) and post a link using the icon that looks like a mountain range against a yellow sky.


----------



## FunWithPaul (Feb 22, 2015)

I have used many boats with the OCEANair screens, and I have NEVER had one vibrate apart or make noise. Usually the screen tears from sharp fingernails or the shade or the screen do not retract. I rebuilt 4 of them on a Leopard 40, and OCEANair in the UK sent me the parts I needed. FOR FREE! How is that for customer service??

You can see the video here:





Paul


----------

